# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  شذرات أمل لـ ننثرها هنا ~

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*
أحياناً نشعر بأننا وصلنا لطريق مسدود 

نشعر بالفشل 

بالاحباط

باليأس 

نفضل الوحدة و الابتعاد 

و أحيانا نلجأ لفراق أعز الناس !!

في لحظات ضعف .. و عدم اتزان ..

ربما لاننا لا نجد 

من يفهمنا

من نثق به !

من ينصحنا و يكون مرآة تكشف عيوبنا !!

الا نقاء أوراقنا .. و صدق أقلامنا 


:

اخترت هذه الصفحة مفتوحة للجميع لتكون مدونة

لكل ما يبعث الأمل و يدعو للنجاح

لكل ما يحارب اليأس و يقاوم الفشل 

\

/


دمتم بكل خير ،،
**

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لا تتصور وأنت في ربيع حياتك أنك في الخريف

املأ روحك بالأمل 

الأمل في الغد يزيل اليأس من القلوب 

و يلهيك عن الصعوبات والمتاعب والعراقيل 

الميل الواحد في نظر اليائس هو ألف ميل

وفي نظر المتفائل هو بضعة أمتار*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وكيف تضعف و منكــ استمد قوتي  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*في بعض الأحيان تعتاد عين الإنسان 

على بعض الألوان ويفقد القدرة على أن يرى غيرها .. ولو أنه 

حاول أن يرى ما حوله لأكتشف 

أن اللون الأسود جميل .. ولكن الأبيض أجمل منه 

وأن لون السماء الرمادي يحرك المشاعر والخيال 

ولكن لون السماء أصفى في زرقته .. فابحث عن الصفاء ولو كان لحظة .. وابحث عن الوفاء ولو كان متعباً و شاقاً 

.. وتمسك بخيوط الشمس حتى ولو كانت بعيده 

.. ولا تعتقد أن نهايه الأشياء هي نهاية العالم 

.. فليس الكون هو ما ترى عيناك*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

َمن رطّب قلبهُ ، بِذكر الله ♥
فلَن يُعاني مِنْ جَفافِ الحَياة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لمن يحب وضع النظارات 

اخترع الإنسان النظارات منذ ثلاثة قرون لاستعمالها في أغراض شتى، لمساعدته على النظر
و للزينة و لمآرب أخرى ، ولكن لعلك لا تعلم أن هناك ست أنواع من النظارات تحتاج إليها في هذا الزمان

أولها / النظارة الوردية ( نظارة التفاؤل) 
و ثانيها / النظارة السوداء (نظارة الحذر)
و ثالثها / النظارة المكبرة (نظارة الإنجاز) تستعملها حتى لا تهون في عينك إنجازاتك
و رابعها / النظارة المصغرة ( نظارةالتيسير) تستعملها حتى لاتضخم الصعوبات و العراقيل
و خامسها / النظارة الطبية المصححة (نظارة الفهم) لقراءة ما وراء السطور في حوادث الحياة واستخلاص الحكم.
**و سادسها / النظارة الواقية الشمسية ( نظارة الصبر) نظارة تقيك من الانبهار بالأشخاص و الأشياء اللامعة المغرية حتى لا تفقد صوابك

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كم ظلمنا أنفسنا عندما اسقطنا فشلنا علىظروف الحياة

وشكونا من صعوبتها !

ناسين أو متناسين بأن هذه الظروف تقف حائلاً أمام الضعيف فقط

أما القوي..

وقوي الإيمان خصوصاً فلا يركن لهذا

و يشق طريقه إلى هدفه

و حتما سيصل .. باذن الله*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كثير من النآس يجعل الحل هو الإكتئاب
الدآئم والتأفف من الوآقـع..،
وهذآ لا يعجـل بـ رزق لم يكتب له..!
العآقل هو الذي يتكيف مع وآقعـه كيفما كآن
مادآم لايستطيـع التغير إلى الأحسن..
عش حيآتك..تعامل مع المعطيـآت التي بين يديك
فـ والله إنك قآدر على أن تخلق السعآده من وكر التعآسـة..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*آلسعآده عفويه حين تاتي .. 
 لذآ / فَ هي لا تنتظر
آن نتكلف في إستقبالها !
فقُط :
قليل من النسِيآن ..
وُ ركلـه خفيفهٌ لـ : التشاؤم*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هل تعلم لماذا الزجاج الأمامي للسيارة كبير في حين أن مرآة النظر الى الخلف صغيره؟؟؟

لأن ماضينا ليس مهم مثل مستقبلنا..

لهذا انظر للأمام ودع حياتك تتحرك*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لآ تجعلوآ همومكمْ
منْ يبقى , منْ يرحلْ , من يحبْ , من يكرهْ
عيشوآ الحيآةْ بحبْ ,
كلُ سآعةْ تمرُ هيَ من عمركمْ ,
فلآ تضيعوهآ في التفكيرِ في المآضي ,
عآملوآ النآسْ
[ بـِ ذوقْ , بـِ رحمةْ , بِـ رقيْ ]
وتنفسوآ الصبآحَ دونَ همومِ الأمسْ ,
وعيشوا المساء دون القلق من الغد .....
.................*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*
كلّـما تـوجعـتم .. 
تـذكـروا أن الجـنّة وطـن الـلاوجـع
فبتـسموا لأجـلها (^__^)*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لا تقف كثيراً على الأطلال

خاصة اذا كانت الخفافيش قد سكنتها والأشباح عرفت طريقها

.. وابحث عن صوت عصفور

يتسلل وراء الأفق مع ضوء صباح جديد
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*على ضِفاف السّنين ،- شاب يجرُّ عجلات كرسيه -
بِ أمل ♥
وً يعلّق على ظهره لوحة قرأتُها بصعوبة :
لا تشفق عليّ ، فأنا أسعد منك
♥ !*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*سَأَنامُ عَلىْ حُلمٍ مَطلَعهُ عَيْنَيْكِ ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الأحْلآآم تتجدَدْ وباليأسْ نُمِيتُهآأ ..
والأمآآنِي كثِيرهْ / لكنْ هلْ نضمنْ تحققهآأ.!!..
نستطِيعْ ذلكْ بدونْ عصآأ سحْريهْ..

فقد افتح ذراعيك واستقبل جرعه الامل*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*آبتـسِم
فِ لسْـت آلوحيـد على هـذه آلارضْ آلـذي
يـحمِل همُـوم كثيرة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تَفآئلوآ .. فَ الغيُوم مَهمَآ تَرَرآكمتْ ،، فـ إنَهآ حَتماً سَتمطرْ ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الحَيآأة ”.. قدْ تتعَثرر ,. ولكنَهآا لآ تتوقفْ ..

” والأمَلْ ”.. قدْ يختفِي ,. ولكنه لآ يمووتْ ..

” والفُرص ”.. قدْ تضيّع ,. ولكِنَهآ لآ تنتهيْ*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*
أبـتـسـم فـرزقـك مـقـسـوم وقـدرك مـحـسـوم وأحــوال الـدنـيـا لا تـسـتحـق الـهـمــوم !*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لا تكن مثل مالك الحزين ..

هذا الطائر العجيب الذي يغني أجمل الحانه وهو ينزف ..

فلا شيء في الدنيا يستحق من دمك نقطة واحده .. 




,,, مع انه احياناً اصير انا بطعم مالك الحزين ,,*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ابتسم وتوكل على الله ,,*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عندما تيأس . .
*وتقرر الاستسلام والتوقف . .
فاعرف أنك على بعد خطوات من هدفك . .
استرح . .
فكر في شيء آخر .. ثم عاود المحاولة من جديد . .
.

*

----------


## &روان&



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ثمّة تفاصيل صغيرة
تبعث التفاؤل ..

ابتسامه صغيرة
و
رفرفه العصافير
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تمنوا ، و آبتَسِموا ، وتوكلوا ~

فَ ربكمْ ربٌ كرِيم ツ يُعطي و يُعطي و يُعطي
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*


تــَـفــَـاءلـُــوا

حـَتــّــى حـُــــروف كلمة "و د ا ع "..

إن عَـكــستَهــَـآ ،، سـَـتـَـرى شـَيـئــَـاً مــُـخـتلِـفــَـاً
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*"السعادة تنتقل بالعدوى .. فلا تنتظر عدوى أحد .. بل كن حاملاً لهذا الميكروب"*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*أجمل ما قيل عن الأمل‘~
هو أِن أعمىَ ذهبِ ل شراء نَظآرهـ . . لعلهُ يرىَ يومآ !*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يارب اجعلني ممن تفائل بخيركـ فأكرمته ،، وتوكل عليكـ فكفيته ،،

----------


## &روان&



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

السعادة قرار ..[♥]

إن كنت تريد أن تكون سعيداً ، كن سعيداً ..

لا تحاول أن تغّير الدنيا ، بل حاول أن تغيّر نظرتك لها ♥

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

بعض الأحيان تتوهم أنك وصلت إلى طريق مسدود

لا تعد أدراجك 

دق الباب بيدك

لعل البواب الذي خلف الباب أصم لا يسمع 

دق الباب مره أخرى

لعل حامل المفتاح ذهب إلى السوق ولم يعد بعد 

دق الباب مره ثالثة ومرة عاشرة

ثم حاول أن تدفعه برفق ثم اضرب عليه بشدة

كل باب مغلق لابد أن ينفتح

اصبر ولا تيأس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انظر الى الحياة بعين طفل أول مرة ترى فيها جماليّة الألوان ..
وسترى بأن كل روعة تكمن في تفردها ،،
حتى في الحزن حين يتفرد بنا ..
فشعورنا بألمه يعني بأننا مازلنا أحياء وهذا روعته ..

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الأمل موجود رغم كل شيء

إذا سمـاؤك يوما تحجبت بالغيوم 

أغمض جفونك تبصر خلف الغيوم نجوم 

والأرض حولك إذا ما توشحت بالثلوج 

أغمض جفونك تبصر تحت الثلوج مروج 

رغم وجود الشر هناك الخير

رغم وجود المشاكل هناك الحل

رغم وجود الفشل هناك النجاح 

رغم قسوة الواقع هناك
زهرة أمل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بعض الجَمال يَكوُنُ (اِبتساَمة)  و فقَط

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تـسْتَـمِـرُ الـحَـيَـاةْ ..

وتُـجْـبِـرنَـا عَلى الـعَـيْـشِ حَـتَـيْ نُـفَـارِقَ أنْـفَـاسَـنَـاْ ..

لـذَلِـڪْ ! ..

...

إبْـتَـسِـمْ  :Smile:  .. وامحُ قليلاً من { ذاكِـرتـڪْ } ..

افعل ڪُـل مَـا تُـريْـدْ ..

اجعل يَـوْمَـڪَ سَـعِـيْـد ..

لـ أنَـڪَ لَـسْـتَ مُـتـأڪِـد بِـ أنَ أنْـفَـآسَـڪَ غَـداُ ..

ا| سَـ تَـعُـوْد مِن جَـديْـد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لا أحد يمتلك حياة كاملة ، ولا قلباً خالياً ، ولا رأساً خفيفاً من الأعباء !
 ولكن هناك من يدعو الله ثم يتوكلُ ويبتسم*

----------


## (dodo)

فـقـدنــا بـعـضـنــا مُـتـعـمـديـن ... ! فـقـدتـنـي " أنــت " بـ أســلـوبــك ..

 و فـقـدتــك " أنــا " بـ كــثرة أهتــمامــي بكــ !

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

في محيط حبك

سأتمسك بفراشة !!!..

ولن أغرق ...!!!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

ابتَسِم / وَدَع كُل مَن حَوْلَك يَبْتَسِم لَاجْلِك ,,
ابْتَسِم \ فَأَن فِي الابْتِسَامَة راحَة وَصِحَّة ,,
ابْتَسِم / وَدَع الْفَرَح يُنْعِش رَوُوُحَك ,,
ابْتَسِم \ وَتَوَكَّل عَلَى الْلَّه وَتَفَائُل ,,
ابْتَسِم / وَتَذَكَّر ان بَعْد الْعُسْر يُسْرا ,,*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*أستعينوا بالله وحده , أطلقوا له أمالكم , طموحاتكم , همومكم ..

فهو لن يخذلكم أبدا !*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*

مَنْ لا يَرى فِي يَومه مَايستَحق الإبتسامة,,
فليغلق عينه عشر دقائق ليعلم أن رؤية النور,,
وحدها تستحق الإبتسامة !*

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

لا تتصور وأنت في ربيع حياتك أنك في الخريف

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

لأن ماضينا ليس مهم مثل مستقبلنا. هذة الجملة اعجبتنى جدا

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

مشكور جدا على الموضوع

----------

